# Super Star Prep Wife Scores Today!



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

About 7 years ago my wife started prepping with me and I read on prepsociety where so many people here share their excitement when their wife or husband starts the journey of frugality with them. 

If the spousal conversion is new to you, then here is what happens in 7 years 

Or at least with my wifey poo (I talk like this because I am showing her this thread 

I truly appreciate all she does - Today she found a deal - buy one get two steaks free! Saving a ton on 66 steak packages (two steaks per pack) (132 steaks total) My wife just corrected me on the amount of steaks after seeing this thread - Thank you dream-prep-wife!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

How are you going to store them?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How are you going to store them?


exactly!

hopefully you're going to can some/most of that meat. if there's a power outage for any reason you're going to be out a LOT of money.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's awesome. $750 worth of meat for $260? Score! Better get the canner out or make room in the freezer.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I love me a good deal . Congrats .


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How are you going to store them?


long term jerky and some canning, 
short term freezer (grilled for eating 2013)

lots of Jerky though 
My left leg is completely grown from jerky 

I do everything in moderation except jerky


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That's awesome. $750 worth of meat for $260? Score! Better get the canner out or make room in the freezer.


we actually had to get creative with the freezer - we have a little one in our fridge and one large upright - two shelves totally taken


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

where did she get the steaks?


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> where did she get the steaks?


albertsons


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Albertsons? Really? I didn't see this deal at my local one!


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Albertsons? Really? I didn't see this deal at my local one!


Grimm this is my wife's second time to do this and she calls them to find out when - they don't advertise it, or if they do we have not seen the adds. They go "quick"

the secret is out we will need to be quicker


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

preponomics said:


> Grimm this is my wife's second time to do this and she calls them to find out when - they don't advertise it, or if they do we have not seen the adds. They go "quick"
> 
> the secret is out we will need to be quicker


I'll ask when I go later today. I'm not sure my local Albertsons does any kind of great deals.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How are you going to store them?





Dakine said:


> exactly!
> 
> hopefully you're going to can some/most of that meat. if there's a power outage for any reason you're going to be out a LOT of money.


You guys are worried about storing ~100 lbs of beef?

Better not come to my house. I have an entire 1400+ lb $1800 dollar steer in my freezer. :2thumb:

Should the power go out I will have several days to get the power on/and or can it before it goes bad.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> You guys are worried about storing ~100 lbs of beef?
> 
> Better not come to my house. I have an entire 1400+ lb $1800 dollar steer in my freezer. :2thumb:
> 
> Should the power go out I will have several days to get the power on/and or can it before it goes bad.


I was wondering how he plans to store it because we don't keep beef in our home. We don't have freezer space of that much meat just yet. After tax season we are going to price a deep freeze. Hopefully we'll be out in BFE and can have chickens and rabbits.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I was wondering how he plans to store it because we don't keep beef in our home. We don't have freezer space of that much meat just yet. After tax season we are going to price a deep freeze. Hopefully we'll be out in BFE and can have chickens and rabbits.


Keep your eyes peeled.

I got 3 freezers from a local university for $30.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> You guys are worried about storing ~100 lbs of beef?
> 
> Better not come to my house. I have an entire 1400+ lb $1800 dollar steer in my freezer. :2thumb:
> 
> Should the power go out I will have several days to get the power on/and or can it before it goes bad.


That's us, too. Saturday I spent an hour playing freezer Tetris because I picked up our new side of beef (side of pork will be next month). Our meat guy raises 100% grassfed lowline black angus; we got about 300# of meat from this one. He still owes me soup bones and the heart.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> That's us, too. Saturday I spent an hour playing freezer Tetris because I picked up our new side of beef (side of pork will be next month). Our meat guy raises 100% grassfed lowline black angus; we got about 300# of meat from this one. He still owes me soup bones and the heart.


Is buying a side of beef cost effective


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

preponomics said:


> Is buying a side of beef cost effective


Very. Especially if you can get a discount for some reason.

My butcher keeps me on speed dial. He gets calls from farmers etc that have steers that break a leg or something then you get a deep discount.

Even at regular price you can get a side for ~$2.50 cut and wrapped. This gives you the whole side, from ground beef to ribeyes. The same ground beef here form the butcher cost ~$3.40.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

preponomics said:


> Is buying a side of beef cost effective


Definitely. For several reasons, we want grassfed beef (and other meat also; foraged pork). I just paid $3.85/lb based on hang weight; it worked out to about $4.25/lb finished weight. That's the same price for the ground beef, the roasts, the steaks...

Pastured ground beef at the organic market is about $6.50/lb and a pastured chuck roast is $10/lb. Steaks start at around $15/lb.

If I buy pieces from our dairy farmer (also pastured beef), ground beef is $4.50/lb, roasts start at $6.50, and steaks start at $9.50.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Very. Especially if you can get a discount for some reason.
> 
> My butcher keeps me on speed dial. He gets calls from farmers etc that have steers that break a leg or something then you get a deep discount.
> 
> Even at regular price you can get a side for ~$2.50 cut and wrapped. This gives you the whole side, from ground beef to ribeyes. The same ground beef here form the butcher cost ~$3.40.


Yep same thing we do. We also feed out one calf every year and split it with my in laws. The one we butchered last month was 2600#. We got a total of 1800# back to split. We have a freezer dedicated for just beef and another for deer/hogs. The upright in the house is for veggies and store bought goods. If push came to shove we have plenty of time to can, jerk and dehydrate before it goes bad. We keep all the stuff we need to do that on hand. Yes it would be a lot of work but hey why let it go bad!!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

How long could a typical generator keep freezers going?

It seems to me that would be the best thing to use a generator for in times of power outage...something to buy more time and life for the frozen goods.

Or, is that not feasible with a generator?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Depends on the quality and size of the genny and how much fuel you have stored in theory forever but break down due to wear out or poor quality on the part of the genny or the freezer would be your limiting factor assuming you had steady source of fuel. If you only have stored fuel then the "shelf life" of the fuel would be the limiting factor with propane storing the longest, Then diesel last gasoline. And as mentinoed all of that assumes your genny is big enough to power the freezer in the first place really not that hard of a stretch though. Typical is a guess but I'd say fuel would be the most limiting factor. YOu'll have to look at the consumption of your Genny and the amount of fuel on hand and figure 2 to 6 hours of run time a day depending on where the freezer is and climate. Sorry no easy answer. I"d probably lean towards a solar powered autfit myself and in fact that is where I"m heading though I'm a ways away from getting that put together. Then the limiting factor is mostly the batteries although a big enough array should allow you to keep the freezer cold enough int he day light to be fine overnight. But direct runing a freezer off solar would need a REALLY BIG array. Well out of my reach at this time.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Or you could get a DC freezer. Yes they have them but they are also expensive. 

But to answer the question about the generator. If it is cold outside it will not run as much. You could cycle the operation of the generator on for 6 off for 4. I can run my generator for 2.5 days on 5 gallons of gas. Now the more you load it the shorter that time will be. Keep the freezer full and it will stay cold longer. Add in milk jugs of ice to take up the empty space (before the power goes out... LOL)


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Fireman4c said:


> Yep same thing we do. We also feed out one calf every year and split it with my in laws. The one we butchered last month was 2600#. We got a total of 1800# back to split. We have a freezer dedicated for just beef and another for deer/hogs. The upright in the house is for veggies and store bought goods. If push came to shove we have plenty of time to can, jerk and dehydrate before it goes bad. We keep all the stuff we need to do that on hand. Yes it would be a lot of work but hey why let it go bad!!


That is a monster steer!!!!!

I got my eyes on a LP frig/freezer.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Talked to the butcher at my local Albertsons. They do this deal every time they have an excess of meat but only with chicken breasts. Not worth it to me since it is cheaper for us to get the chicken from Costco. 

It seems living in So Cal we are limited on some of these great deals everyone else gets.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

I would love to not have a fridge dependency but of course while I can, I certainly wont get rid of it  I like conveniences of modern tech.

I think one of the things I am going to focus on going forward is curing meat long term.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Talked to the butcher at my local Albertsons. They do this deal every time they have an excess of meat but only with chicken breasts. Not worth it to me since it is cheaper for us to get the chicken from Costco.
> 
> It seems living in So Cal we are limited on some of these great deals everyone else gets.


Sorry Grimm - I bet you get seasonal good deals on fruit and vegs?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

preponomics said:


> Sorry Grimm - I bet you get seasonal good deals on fruit and vegs?


Yeah. I buy them cheap and can, freeze or dehydrate. My freezer if full of fruit til I can can it all.


----------

